# mains electric battery charger



## putties (May 18, 2005)

When my autotrail dakota (07) model is on electric hook up does the battery charger switch need to be on for the mains electric to be activated and show on the panel above the habitation door to show power on. 

I have just switched off the charger and the lights became brighter and the panel above the habitation door did show that the mains was off.

Thank you for your prompt reply


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Is there anyone out there


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi no idea on your particular van, but with most I imagine lights are brighter on Battery than on HU, due to a good battery holding higher than 12V as I understand it..

hope that helps
John


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Thanks

Problem solved.

autotrail e mailed me earlier. but have only just opened mail.

Putties


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
Only guessing but I would have thought that 12 volt lighting would be brighter on H.U. due to charging voltage being higher to charge battery. If you are on hook up does your fridge work OK switched to mains operation obviously and what does the control panel say? If it says the mains is off it's lying. Let us know, hopefully somebody will be along who is familiar with your system.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Stickey... hmm..

mine definately brighter on batts.. sometimes deliberatly force this when I need some extra light 

mind you my van is a dino compared to everyone elses here 

edit : also , extractor fans noticeably speed up..


----------

